# Porter-Cable Guild Saw A-6 7 Amp 6" Circular Saw



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Any body seen one of these lately. What year is it from? Anybody got one? What is it worth?


----------



## genlugo (Aug 24, 2011)

I have one now with the box. As far as i know earl fiftys 50-52 worth not sure was trying to sell it but not until i find out


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If it works about $20.


----------



## evil03mustang (Feb 2, 2012)

ISHAMON49 said:


> Any body seen one of these lately. What year is it from? Anybody got one? What is it worth?


I have one, too. I have no idea what it's worth, but it's a neat saw and I use it frequently.  

I just wish it had a blade lock so tightening it was less of a chore.


----------



## gixxerkim (Mar 18, 2012)

evil03mustang said:


> I have one, too. I have no idea what it's worth, but it's a neat saw and I use it frequently.
> 
> I just wish it had a blade lock so tightening it was less of a chore.


Hey My dad has this saw and loves it, but can't figure out how to change the blade. Seems you already have (with difficulty). Any tips? He is unsure if its right or left hand threads, and was ready to take an impact gun to it. Or drill a hole in the case to stop the arbor from turning so he can loosen the nut.

HELP!


----------



## Oldwoodworker (Mar 27, 2012)

I have one with the steel box, Excellent condition, except where the guard attaches the 
mount is broken


----------



## Oldwoodworker (Mar 27, 2012)

I have one, can't change the blade


----------



## Oldwoodworker (Mar 27, 2012)

gixxerkim said:


> Hey My dad has this saw and loves it, but can't figure out how to change the blade. Seems you already have (with difficulty). Any tips? He is unsure if its right or left hand threads, and was ready to take an impact gun to it. Or drill a hole in the case to stop the arbor from turning so he can loosen the nut.
> 
> HELP!


If you find out how to change the blade, let me know as I have one.


----------



## ace1car (Nov 15, 2012)

*Saw Blades*

Looking for more 6" saw blades. Having only one and taking it off to sharpen is a hassle. I had no problems getting blade off. A little unusual the way it is made. Anyone have extra blades.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

gixxerkim said:


> He is unsure if its right or left hand threads, and was ready to take an impact gun to it. Or drill a hole in the case to stop the arbor from turning so he can loosen the nut.


Hi Gixx

It's bound to be a left hand thread - if it were a right hand thread the blade woud unscrew the bolt.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

gixxerkim said:


> He is unsure if its right or left hand threads, and was ready to take an impact gun to it. Or drill a hole in the case to stop the arbor from turning so he can loosen the nut.


Hi 

It's bound to be a left hand thread - if it were a right hand thread the blade woud unscrew the bolt. Neat saws!

Regards

Phil


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

My uncle had one of these and I used it many years ago. If my memory is still good after all these years, to get the blade off you open the blade guard and place the teeth of the blade down against a scrap piece of wood on your workbench. Now use a wrench to turn the blade nut to the left (clockwise) while applying some downward pressure on the saw to keep the blade teeth from slipping. Replacing the blade is easier, since the blade nut only needs to be snugged. Using the saw will tighten it further.

Charley


----------



## LeRoy Boudreau (Oct 1, 2016)

gixxerkim said:


> Hey My dad has this saw and loves it, but can't figure out how to change the blade. Seems you already have (with difficulty). Any tips? He is unsure if its right or left hand threads, and was ready to take an impact gun to it. Or drill a hole in the case to stop the arbor from turning so he can loosen the nut.
> 
> HELP!


I have one. To change the blade all you need is the Allen wrench to fit the nut and a 7/8" wrench to grab the nut. Position them so you can push them together and it loosens. If it has been a decade or two you might want to soak in some kind of thread release penetrating solvent. I am using my dad's saw now. Great saw but noisy. And it is still solid as a rock. He built our home with it and it is still running.


----------

